# Awkward Around guys.. fine around girls



## m66 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok so I am just wondering if anyone else has this. I am a male highschool student and I always feel so awkward and uncomfortable around guys. Like there is nothing to say to them, I really don't understand. With girls its so easy to talk to them, I don't have any guy friends. Just friends that are girls.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I can relate 100%. Might explain why I have all kinds of girls interested in me, yet I have zero friends lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

m66 said:


> Ok so I am just wondering if anyone else has this. I am a male highschool student and I always feel so awkward and uncomfortable around guys. Like there is nothing to say to them, I really don't understand. With girls its so easy to talk to them, I don't have any guy friends. Just friends that are girls.


I'm curious, did you get along with your mother but not your father?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a similar problem...I can talk to guys a lot easier than girls. My best friend is a girl though, but she also has mostly guy friends rather than girl friends. I guess its because I hate talking about clothes, people, and stereotypical 'girl' topics most of the time and a lot of girls are too caught up in fulfilling those stereotypes to ever stop and learn anything interesting. Weird thing is that I've met so many smart, intelligent girls to talk to on the net, but almost none in real life. Or maybe my SA is just shutting me off from the awesome girls. I think intimidation is a factor, and guys are less likely to judge me as harshly as girls are. People from the same gender compete a lot, so that may be it.


----------



## EvanLP (Apr 6, 2011)

I am awkward around people I don't know to be honest. But I could definitely get along with girls more than guys. But if she's attractive, I'm never able to say anything smart or even look her in the eyes. I don't know what it is.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe you're gay? Obviously you wouldn't have to be, lol, but not getting along with guys definitely increases the possibility. It definitely was true for me.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't relate at all. I'm awkward around guys, but I can't even SPEAK to girls. They take me waaaaaaay out of my comfort zone.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Most of my friends IRL are female. I just normally get along with them and they seem to take comfort in our conversations. In my experience, a lot of women my age are suffering through the daily grind and are looking for someone who will just not tear them down or cause issues. I enjoy talking about their problems with them and try my best to offer the "male perspective" on things when needed.

And, no I'm not gay. Although I am my wife's fashion advisor at times. But, that's another story.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is the feeling of competition. Guys are naturally more inclined to be competitive. Girls are safer.

This is a challenge for any guy. I, as a guy, am just as capable as other men. This mindset is critical.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't really mind having that problem, I can talk to guys pretty easily but not girls.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Dustii7 said:


> I can't relate at all. I'm awkward around guys, but I can't even SPEAK to girls. They take me waaaaaaay out of my comfort zone.


Same for me


----------

